# Monday morning w/Mel & Misty...



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

I thought I would share how breakfast went this morning. Instead of relaying to you what I saw, I thought it might be fun to show what I 'think' is Misty and Mel's point of view of this morning.

Izzy


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

_<Izzy wakes up, shuffles into kitchen>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> Mom is finally up! <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* It's about time, she needs to get off that puter earlier, sheesh. My crop is practically empty. <little chirp>
*Mel:* <CHIRP! CHIRP!> I wonder what's for breakfast? She's been adding some of those soaked seeds into my formula, yummers! <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* I'm past the formula stage cause I'm bigger, have more feathers and don't have to wear that stupid sponge thing. I just hope she doesn't expect me to peck around on the ground for food again, how humiliating! I like to be held and fed, it's what I deserve.

_<sounds of water running, mixing of stuff>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> YUP, YUP, YUP!! She's making breakfast, woohoo!! <CHIRP!> <falls over> <CHIRP!> <gets back up>
*Misty:* Calm down already Mel, it's just breakfast. 
*Mel:* <CHIRP!> FOOD! FOOD! I LOVE TO EAT!!! <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* You are sooo obvious, you shouldn't be so eager to please her, she probably has a Goddess complex going on now.
*Mel:* <CHIRP!> FOOD! FOOD! FOOD! <CHIRP!>

_<Izzy enters room>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> She's HERE!! She's HERE! She's HEEERRRREEE!!! <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* Yes, I noticed.

_<Izzy picks up Mel and Misty, puts them onto dish towel>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> Wheee, we are going to eat breakfast together today! <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* Oh, I'm used to her undivided attention, I'm not sure what I think of this.

_<Izzy scatters soaked seed mixture around Mel & Misty's feet>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> Hey, where's my purple balloon thingie? Food around my feet? This is new! <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* I did this the other night, it's already gotten boring for me. Now she'll start using her finger to poke at them. <yawn>

_<Izzy's finger starts poking at the seeds>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> You're right! Hmm, does that mean I can actually peck at them and eat without her holding me? <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* See? I told you. <yawns again>


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

_<Izzy continues poking seeds with finger>_

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> Wheee, this is fun! I just picked up a seed and ate it!!! <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* Yeah, yeah, whoopdefreakingdo. I'm Mel, look at me, I can pick up a seed, let me alert the media. <walks away and sits>


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <CHIRP!> Misty, come back here, let's have breakfast together, I like this!<CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* Naw, you go ahead and perform your little pecking feats to her for yourself, I prefer to be handfed, thank you very much.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> Ok then Misty, more me for, haha!<CHIRP!> <CHIRP!>
*Misty:* Hey! What is that over there?? <looks over to left>


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <GOBBLE> <GOBBLE> <CHIRP>
*Misty:* OH MY GAWD! It's the purple food machine! <sprints> Here I come!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <GOBBLE> <GOBBLE> <CHIRP>
*Misty:* Hey, someone turn this thing on! I'm hungry, feed me NOW! <hits syringe with wing>


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <GOBBLE> <GOBBLE> <CHIRP>
*Misty:* Hmm, hitting with my wing didn't turn it on. Maybe I need to dance around it a bit.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <GOBBLE> <GOBBLE> <CHIRP>
*Misty:* <looks up at Izzy> Uh, can you PLEASE turn this thing on? I said please.

_<Izzy speaks to Misty>_

*Izzy:* Misty, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, Mel, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, Mel, blah, blah, Misty, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.

*Misty:* Huh?

<translated for humans: Misty, this syringe is empty. You need to peck at the seeds, just like Mel is doing. See how fast Mel has learned to peck? Ok, Misty, I'm not lying, the syringe is really empty. If you're hungry, you need to go peck at your seeds, ok?>


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

*Mel:* <CHIRP!> <GOBBLE> <GOBBLE> Glad you came back Misty, I missed ya! <CHIRP>
*Misty:* I just came back to make sure you didn't eat everything, you little brown nosing pigeon hog. Oh yeah, and bite me!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL!!!!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes, Misty definitely has the "diva" attitude going on there, huh? Glad you enjoyed it Cynthia, nothing like a little pigeon humor on a Monday afternoon, heh.

Izzy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

10pm Monday here, izzy, but a lovely set of images and thoughts to go to bed on!

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

> 10pm Monday here


Oops! Forgot about the time difference. I'm thinking maybe I have a little too much time on my hands today, lol!

Izzy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhhh Izzy! What a delightful thread!

Terry


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! 

The new pics today are just amazing, I can see the differences and the growth rate!!! 
Wonderful and thanks so much for the laughs!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, Izzy!!!!

You have just GOT TO make the whole story into a web site!!!! Or a picture book

I love it - and I bet kids everywhere would love it, too!

John


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks all, glad you enjoyed it! That's a good idea John, I have created web sites in the past, so that would definitely be a fun project. 

Do you really think others would benefit if I did it in "this" type of format, you know, from the pigeons point of view? I had a blast doing it, but it was really just for giggles and not very educational, lol!

I definitely have enough picts, oy, from day 2 until today, (including a really cute bathing scene we just did) and continuing to take picts on a daily basis. I could do something where I just show the growth of them or something. I don't know, let me know what you think and thanks again!

Izzy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is awsome.
You have to put this into a book.
Thanks for the laugh.

Reti


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

Izzy,
I laughed out loud as I watched and read your scenario develop! I'm starting my day with this and I'm sure it's going to be a great one. Glad to see the little ones are progressing so well.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Thank you Reti and Jerry! Makes me smile knowing I got chuckles from you two today.


----------



## Morgan Nic Greg (Jul 2, 2004)

So funny! Yeah, ought to be a book.  
Wendy


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I have never seen a baby pigeon. They are so cute


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

zoo keeper said:


> I have never seen a baby pigeon.


YOU have 20 Horny... err... 20 Young Birds... You probably will see some babies soon!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

They're just so adorable and beautiful. They are looking great to me. Glad you are keeping them as pets. They are beautiful babies and I am glad for Mel that he or she is getting much better. They are happy to see you, they think of you as their mother at this point. That is all these beautiful babies see as, is their mama. They love you, and it shows in the pictures. They are always happy to see you.  

Have a great day, and enjoy your evening,


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Izzy,

You have true talent here! Let us know when you publish something and I'll buy copies for my local library!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Awww, thank you Sweetie and Terri for the nice compliments. I'm not so sure if they really love me Sweetie, I think it's probably their love for food that makes them really happy, lol!

Terri, I actually spoke with my dad over the weekend, about my toying around with the idea of doing some sort of "Raising a baby pigeon" type of book. I told him how I went to my local library and they had no books about pigeons there, but ordered me three that they found in their computer. When I picked up those three, I was disappointed to see they were mostly about racing pigeons and breeds/species of pigeons, nothing at all about their behavior or how to take care of them.

He told me that probably a lot of people wouldn't care to rescue a baby pigeon, so why would anyone really want a book about it? That kind of bummed me out, but he's never really been the 'optimistic' type of person anyhow, lol!

I'm still thinking of doing something, I have soooo much to share about Mel & Misty, maybe a website would suffice.

Thanks for the vote of confidence though, it's much appreciated.

Izzy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check out:

Enslaved By Ducks

Providence Of A Sparrow 

.. your life will not be the same (or maybe actually it will be LOL).

Go and write your book Izzy .. we'll get it going just like we did
with the sparrow book .. Yours is a wonderful story that needs
to be told.

Terry


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi Terry and thank you for telling me about this book. I'll go hunt for it, great timing, as I could use a new read right now.

I'm still debating on my story, not sure if it should be a "How To" kind of book or just a fun story about my adventures with Mel & Misty, I'll keep toying with the idea though and I thank you for your continued encouragement.

Izzy


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oopsie, didn't realize those were "two" different books, lol! Found them though and can't wait to read, they sound fun, especially the Enslaved by Ducks one, lol!

Thanks again,
Izzy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I'm definitely "enslaved" by this one .. Mr. Nibbles .. he is a Muscovy duck and has been somewhat "dressed up" for the photo .. he was being a good will ambassador for a parrot rescue that I'm involved with on this day .. actually inside of the Macy's store at South Coast Plaza .. pretty ritzy digs for such a fellow ..

http://www.rims.net/HisNibs.jpg

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

A website is a good start and certainly easier than getting a book published. However, a book can be given as a present and a child can read it over and over. There is so much misinformation out there (i.e., "rats with wings"). A little entertaining information couldn't hurt!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Love the pict Terry, too cute, lol!

Terri, you make a excellent point about having something down in writing and not just floating out in cyberspace. Also, it would be awesome to be able to educate kids and adults alike, about pigeons. I was lucky, had Mel & Misty not come into my life, I seriously doubt I would of thought anything about pigeons I see on a daily basis. I'm sure most people won't happen upon a couple of hatchlings and nurse them to health, so maybe sharing that experience might be somewhat interesting. Definitely more food for thought and thank you for that.

Izzy


----------

